# Why mustard or any binder?



## 3-2-1 (Sep 1, 2020)

So I've been smoking for about 30 plus years and I never used mustard on the meat or anything for the rub, neve ever had any issues with rub not adhering to the meats. Just my nice homeblend of rub that I use on everything and some love, sticks every time! What does mustard add? 

There is only one way to shoot up!!! Happy Smoking!


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 1, 2020)

I think it's just a matter of preference I've tried it both ways and never seen a difference so I don't use mustard either.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 1, 2020)

I agree with the above. I’ve done it both ways & as long as the meat is moist there is no need to use any binder. Which is what the mustard is, you won’t get any mustard flavor from it.
Al


----------



## daveomak (Sep 1, 2020)

I've been doing this for a week or three and done many tests....  
A BBQ Comp. friend suggested 'Blue Butter' for poultry....  I've used P-Nut, Olive, etc. oils forever...   'Blue Butter' wins the flavor contest hands down....  Don't know what it is but it gives poultry that "something"....
When I cooked on a Seiner in Alaska, I tried Sockeye many ways....   Mayo coating came out the winner, everything else being the same....
It's all about experimenting and finding a flavor that tickles your fancy....


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Sep 1, 2020)

From what I've read, the vinegar in the mustard is supposed to help tenderize the meat a little. As far as if it really does, who knows, but a bottle of mustard is also like $1 so I think its just been one of those ingredients that's so cheap that no one worries about not using it.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 1, 2020)

I have used mustard, oil, and naked and all things considered, I prefer naked ribs for applying rub.

Many say you can't taste the mustard binder but I can.  It just adds a small amount of flavor to the overall cook.  

IMHO a lot depends on what is in your rub and sauce.  If you use mustard powder in the rub, you likely won't notice the mustard binder.

I tried oil as a binder but was turned off by the added oil flavor.  I found ribs are oily enough on their own.  Adding more doesn't help.

My best rib cooks have always been naked ribs then rub, leave sit for several hours, then on to the BBQ pit.

As all things BBQ, you can have a 3 hour discussion over just about any aspect of it from pepper grind, to wood flavor, to charcoal preference etc....

As 

 daveomak
 said, much of what is good depends upon what you think is good.

Happy smoking....

JC


----------



## Khrakk (Sep 1, 2020)

I go with olive oil spray (Pam) or with nothing. The spray is very easy to work with and my rub sticks to it pretty well.  Mustard just seems odd to me and I've just not been brave enough to try.  I've traveled the world and eaten some strange things.  I'm not squeamish.

I'm curious... instead of mustard, how about apply bbq sauce the same way as mustard?


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 2, 2020)

I tried mustard once. Moved on. I use spray olive or canola oil, but not as a binder. It helps keep the meat from sticking to the grates. I spray the grates, too.


----------



## 3-2-1 (Sep 2, 2020)

Khrakk said:


> I go with olive oil spray (Pam) or with nothing. The spray is very easy to work with and my rub sticks to it pretty well.  Mustard just seems odd to me and I've just not been brave enough to try.  I've traveled the world and eaten some strange things.  I'm not squeamish.
> 
> I'm curious... instead of mustard, how about apply bbq sauce the same way as mustard?


NO, if you apply BBQ sauce early you will go down in burnt abbiss.

I'm curious why you or BBQ'ers in general use anything to put your spices aka rub on your meat. When I make a rib eye steak or a burger I'm not slathering my meat in mustard and then seasoning. I season my meat and cook it! 
Smoke On


----------



## 3-2-1 (Sep 2, 2020)

hawtsauc3 said:


> From what I've read, the vinegar in the mustard is supposed to help tenderize the meat a little. As far as if it really does, who knows, but a bottle of mustard is also like $1 so I think its just been one of those ingredients that's so cheap that no one worries about not using it.


Blow that vinegar twang-tart, disgusting. 
How about you try some butter if you want tenderizing flavor to boot, inject some butter into you meat and you want scrumptiousness?! Season the butter with your rub (or mine) and shoot her up, plump, juicy, and delicious. 
Smoke On


----------



## 3-2-1 (Sep 2, 2020)

daveomak said:


> I've been doing this for a week or three and done many tests....
> A BBQ Comp. friend suggested 'Blue Butter' for poultry....  I've used P-Nut, Olive, etc. oils forever...   'Blue Butter' wins the flavor contest hands down....  Don't know what it is but it gives poultry that "something"....
> When I cooked on a Seiner in Alaska, I tried Sockeye many ways....   Mayo coating came out the winner, everything else being the same....
> It's all about experimenting and finding a flavor that tickles your fancy....


I dunno man I can smoke up the best damn little chicken this side of the Weber


----------



## 3-2-1 (Sep 2, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> I tried mustard once. Moved on. I use spray olive or canola oil, but not as a binder. It helps keep the meat from sticking to the grates. I spray the grates, too.





noboundaries said:


> I tried mustard once. Moved on. I use spray olive or canola oil, but not as a binder. It helps keep the meat from sticking to the grates. I spray the grates, too.


I like the idea of spraying the grates but then there's nothing to taste when you pull it off, those little burnt grill nuggets that stick are good


----------



## Khrakk (Sep 2, 2020)

3-2-1 said:


> NO, if you apply BBQ sauce early you will go down in burnt abbiss.
> 
> Smoke On


Good point.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------

